# How to get lease info for Springbank?



## caver101 (Jan 2, 2013)

I have my eye on a few tracts of land that Springbank, LLC owns. Do they have a lease website? Who do I contact?

What process do they have? Do they take Bids?

Thanks


----------



## cpowel10 (Jan 3, 2013)

I doubt you will find any information about them, a TIMO probably manages the company. Go to the court house and see if they have any contact information.


----------



## caver101 (Jan 3, 2013)

Interesting.

I would have thought with them leasing the majority of their properties for hunting there would be an easier way to find out when the lease is up on the different tracts. From what I understand they do 3 year leases. All of the tax cards from the tax assessors office have an Atlanta mailing address - phone numbers are not listed on tax records. 

Is there not a website like Bowater use to have?


----------

